# Green Crack



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 21, 2008)

Where can I get some of these seeds!? Anyone know?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2008)

_Sir Smokes Alot_ said:
			
		

> Where can I get some of these seeds!? Anyone know?



It is my understanding that this is a clone only strain.  I have not been able to find anything definitive as to the genetics of this strain--sure sounds interesting though, doesn't it?


----------



## smokeytheherb (Nov 23, 2008)

I've heard of it before, they actually mention it in a couple of Kottonmouth Kings songs. It sounds like something I really want to have, sorry though I wish I could help you.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 23, 2008)

*Like THG said it's a clone only strain.   Ya might wanna try Trainwreck. :hubba: *


----------



## nvthis (Nov 23, 2008)

Yup, far as I know it's clone-only. Pretty common where I am from and one I would definitly love to get a hold of. You can get them pretty easy (I have heard) in the Bay Area. It's got the sweetest funk smell like putrid fruit, and dense and s-t-i-c-k-y. Don't need much 'cause it's got a prize fighter stone... It will put you on your butt fast. Seems most agree it is a skunk+n-lights cross but I don't really know. All I know is it's potent as hell and special and worth hunting down when it hits town so growing it would surely be bonus. Just gotta go and get it. Some day . Imo a top quality ranker smoke and always my fav when it's around (puts everthing else floating around to shame). But until you try it for yourself, take what I say with a grain of salt. I am who I am and I personally adore it. Find it. Smell it. Taste it. Feel it. Oh, you'll see .....


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 23, 2008)

The Most Potent Bud Imo


----------



## massproducer (Nov 23, 2008)

from my understand green crack aka Cush is a clone-only for sure and its genetic heritage is an old SSSC superskunk x an unknown indica...  This is the first time I have heard of northern lights being in Cush... Where did you hear this at?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 4, 2008)

some gc i smoked a while ago this the stuff that got me higher than anything .. except for this stuff called JET I i smoked this when i had young lungs and my face was stuck with a big smile and i was drooling im never gunna forget that day


----------



## Disco94 (Dec 5, 2008)

From what I know it is a clone-only strain from a Skunk #1 Pheno that was ridiculously potent and smelly.  Hope this helps.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 5, 2008)

if you cant get some proof to back that ill order those seeds on the quikness


----------



## I Eat Valium (Dec 5, 2008)

Green crack! It has nothing on my South American, or the Sour D.
It IS killer, but far from the most potent. I move lbs of the stuff,
trust me.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 5, 2008)

Sure You Do Little Buddy Lol Sour D Is Not My Weed Not Potent Enough


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 6, 2008)

Ya man sour D be some weak ****. Might as well get NYC Diesel. But i personally am a kush, Erkle, and RhinoWreck type of man...hahaeace:


----------



## nvthis (Dec 12, 2008)

I Eat Valium said:
			
		

> Green crack! It has nothing on my South American, or the Sour D.
> It IS killer, but far from the most potent. I move lbs of the stuff,
> trust me.


 
 I think it's a preference thing... Green crack is top o' the line have no doubt. It's got the smell, flavor and potency. The gc I get locally is some of the densest bud I've seen. It's so dense sometimes, even if it was weighed out right in front of you, you would swear you were getting a short bag. Personally I do prefer a heavier indica, but gc rocks it.


----------



## choking_victim (Dec 12, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good from this strain.
 I've heard previously it's only a clone strain.

 good luck finding some beans. If you do, let us know.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 12, 2008)

Personnaly, I think it is **.

My friends and I have been calling different bomb herb "green crack" since the '90s. It was used to describe SUPER bomb strain, even if we knew what strain it was.

As far as a specific strain, I highly doubt it. I imagine the "green crack" you get at one club will be different then the "green crack" you get at another club.
As a matter of fact, some cats are calling a kush strain "green Crack". I told them it was actually BubbaKush, but they said" It's like green Crack".

Strain names in Cali are getting out of hand. Every idiot with a spare bedroom is now a "Professional Medical Grower". Makes me ill. Just like the comment "I eat Valium" said, just foolish.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 12, 2008)

if i were moving lbs of anything,i would not post it here.i grow for my own needs and a few chosen friends.since i am the only smoker in my household,my crops last me a long time.when i get close to harvest,i will give some more away.not SELLING either.i could sell all i grow if i desired to do so.but with the cost of growing,i do not think many would want to pay whay i would have to charge to cover expenses.so i grow,i smoke and i give some away.not lbs either


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive had green crack its not all that, i rather have some lavender kush or master kush.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 12, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Personnaly, I think it is **.
> 
> My friends and I have been calling different bomb herb "green crack" since the '90s. It was used to describe SUPER bomb strain, even if we knew what strain it was.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly Hal. That preference thing again. There is a lot of guys here (my area) that call whatever they have 'gc', which is lame but the strain that seems most accepted here has it's own seemingly unique smell.. Like way over ripe-to putrid pungant fruit. That part, atleast, seems to be fairly consistant and if it is as sp. 'complex' or whatever, then it's beyond me I know I got the shiznit right now, though. It's not mine (I didn't grow it) but I'd put it up against anything out there, at least til something else in town catches my attention


----------



## nvthis (Dec 12, 2008)

whiterussian said:
			
		

> Ive had green crack its not all that, i rather have some lavender kush or master kush.


 
This is agreeable as well. I do love my kushes, but like I said, the 'cush' is good. Wish I could just send ya'll some of what I am getting right now... Maybe it's not the same the-world-round.  Anyway, as long as ya got what ya like, even if it's different than what someone else prefers, or no matter what ya want to call it we can all be happy. Seems this is always the same arguement. You know, like bong vs vap vs pipe vs brownies etc.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive smoked some good buds green was never the best though


----------



## I Eat Valium (Dec 12, 2008)

I am just now reading this smoking sour diesel pure melt clear dome.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 12, 2008)

I Eat Valium said:
			
		

> I am just now reading this smoking sour diesel pure melt clear dome.


Read what u write please lol


----------



## smokeytheherb (Dec 13, 2008)

Now I'm guessing there is a difference between "kush" and "cush".  Is the cush pronounced as 'coo-shh'?


----------



## I Eat Valium (Dec 14, 2008)

_Sir Smokes Alot_ said:
			
		

> Read what u write please lol



 I read what I wrote... you don't know about clear dome?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 14, 2008)

There Wouldnt Be Weed If It Wasnt For The Grower And Every Grower Grows Different Some Choose To Cut Early Some Late To Get That Kill High So My Point Is I Might Smoke Something Thats Killer To Me But U Might Of Smoke The Same But U Say Its Nothing Its The Way It Was Grown .. Except Sour D Im Ammune To It Untill Proovin Wrong


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 14, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> Except Sour D Im Ammune To It Untill Proovin Wrong


 
I think you have never smoked properly grown and true Sour Diesel.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 14, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I think you have never smoked properly grown and true Sour Diesel.


 

i tried it several times from diff clubs think ima get some soon so i can roll a cheech n chong blunt     and the green crack i had was the same evrytime i had it down here its a true strain not what people call any dank bud i get it from mEDIcAl clUbs


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh, you smoke blunts.  That explains a lot.


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 14, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Oh, you smoke blunts. That explains a lot.


 
what does smokign blunts explain? just curious


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 14, 2008)

mostly out my bong  but i smoke everyway possible but bongs are my fav i smoke blunts when i can(1 .8 almost everyday) dont liike tabacco at all i seen this show called manswers on spike and they did a research on what gets you "higher" cant remember the numbers but bongs give u around 80% thc and joints give you around 20 explains why my homies cant hang with me cause all they smoke  out of is blunts and joints so when i pull out the bong its over  while im sittin there wonderin what the hell there high already


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 14, 2008)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> what does smokign blunts explain? just curious


 
It's a waste of weed, popular with the thug and idiot scene.  It's like mixing aged fine double malt scotch with diet coke.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> It's a waste of weed, popular with the thug and idiot scene. It's like mixing aged fine double malt scotch with diet coke.


 
Just cause you said "that" now "I" like blunts it also depends on the wrapper you wrap it with I CANT STAND BLUNTS that arent picked out for the weed AND I CANT STAND PEOPLE WHO CANT PICK OUT CIGARS BUT CLAIM THERE A CIGAR SMOKER

BUT a Good Hydroponic Chronic with a Phillie blunt wrap like sour apple or Mango :hubba: 

Then you got yourself a good blunt

Swisher Optimos espicially Grape Swishers and Peach Optimos are like destroying pefrectly good weed


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 14, 2008)

:yeahthat: 

i like blunts my self but thats me i always felt like pipe and bongs would just be a extra charge if i ever got caught least when the blunt is gone the eveidence is gone lol JMO and hyrdo i am smoking out a mango as we speak lol i love the wraps:hubba:


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 14, 2008)

Not only are blunts very inefficient for smoking, but you are mixing tobacco (and who knows what additional additives are in a blunt) with it. Bongs or vaporizers are the way to go.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

Bongs filter out THC Blunts get you higher its a well known fact your gonna consume more weed from a blunt then you are a bong


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes it is true, you consume more weed from a blunt from a bong.  Which is exactly why they are less efficient.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 14, 2008)

you talking about me up there? ill school you on the art of bongin


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 14, 2008)

How old are you?  Smoking isn't a competition.  Shouldn't you be studying for your 9th grade Geometry test or something?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 15, 2008)

Im Actually 19 Have A Med Card A Good High Payin Legit Job Not A Drug Dealer But I Would Leave Ur Pockets Empty


i hate to think of smokin as a comp cause i love to smoke and every hit puts a smile on my face no matter what the weed is


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 15, 2008)

I smoke weed, because it eazez my tensions. I don't know why ppl "HATE" blunts or let alone anything, another reason i smoke, i don't like hating. And being a hater is being an a***hole, ur only f-in urself man. Ppl like different things, blunts do u get u one bowl from a pipe of strait keefe would prob get me higher than a bong or joint, it doesn't take any THC out. Bongs do. The % of THC normally is around 10-20%, bongs actually take some of that away. While say 'tabacco' made wrap, joints and blunts. Can give u more of a 'mind buzz'. This is from my experience, i don't hate either but when i feel like a joint i'll roll one up n spark it.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 15, 2008)

Never liked Blunts. Never will.
To me, it takes away from the flavor of your herb. But, if u have bad herb, a blunt will help disquise the poor taste.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 15, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Never liked Blunts. Never will.
> To me, it takes away from the flavor of your herb. But, if u have bad herb, a blunt will help disquise the poor taste.


 

dontknow what kind of weed you two smoke but what i smoke i can taste through the blunt the best i ever had in my life was a blue hawaiin blunt  weed was 70 1/8 best tasting weed ever even has to fall behind cottoncandy and tat stuff is bomb but enough about this im a BONG person


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 15, 2008)

LOL, something tells me that NorCalHal has consistently better weed than anything Eastla has ever even seen.


----------



## thief (Dec 15, 2008)

i like to keep my smokin herbs seperate. weed over here close to my heart tobacco way over there by the door like an unwanted guest an never the 2 shall mingle


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 15, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> LOL, something tells me that NorCalHal has consistently better weed than anything Eastla has ever even seen.


 

lol what tells you that? the guy probably has some good weed but i usually have grade a medical also but right now im gettin pretty blown off my own homegrown and it taste just as good


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't think TheEnhancementSmoker meant any disrespect, he just don't like blunts either.
But, you said it, 





			
				EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> but what i smoke i can taste through the blunt


 
The fact that u have to taste thru anything takes away from the true taste of good herb, imo. But, to each thier own.

The other reason that TheEnhancementSmoker commented was the fact that I don't think u truly understand what MMJ is and how it comes to be.

There is no such thing as "Medical Grade Pot". There are no strains that is medical only, or Medicinal herb. It's all pot. Some better then others, some alot better.
The clubs get ALL thier herb from u and me. Well, maybe not you, but me.
Anyone with a Dr's. Rec can sell thier excess herb to a dispensary. Why do you think they have all those different strains? 
As I said, some strains cost more, some less. Different clubs "rate" thier current herb with "grades" wether it's gold stars, A-F, smiley faces, or, the cost. Most folks think that because it costs more, it must be better. Not neccisarily true.
And, the TRULY bomb herb NEVER reaches the counter at the dispensary. Trust me.

So, East LA, not knockin' ya man, just tryin' to educate on how the program works.

Plus Blunts suck


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 15, 2008)

I couldn't have said it better. Just like I'm sure in Amsterdam the truly top 1% of the stuff never makes it to the coffee shop....


----------



## poopsie (Dec 15, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I don't think TheEnhancementSmoker meant any disrespect, he just don't like blunts either.
> But, you said it,
> 
> The fact that u have to taste thru anything takes away from the true taste of good herb, imo. But, to each thier own.
> ...



I don't live in CA, but that's still really interesting to me.  Thanks for posting that, NorCalHal.  That's really cool that you can sell to the dispensary.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 15, 2008)

I Meant That The Taste Of The Weed Over Powers The Cheap Nasty Blunt Flavor And Dont Worry About Me On This End I Figured Out How To Cure (finally After 2 Harvest)  Just Need To Grow Bigger All Is Good But Ur Son Is Really Somethin Else



AND MEDICAL GRADE REFERING TO THE LONG CURE I NEVER BOUGHT WEED FROM A SHOP THAT TASTED HARSH NEVER


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 15, 2008)

What I don't get is why do people get good quality marijuana and then mix it with a cheap and crappy cigar?  I mean, at least use a Macanudo or a Monte Cristo or equivalent.  I'd still think it was retarded, but it would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 15, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> What I don't get is why do people get good quality marijuana and then mix it with a cheap and crappy cigar? I mean, at least use a Macanudo or a Monte Cristo or equivalent. I'd still think it was retarded, but it would be a step in the right direction.


 
dont trip buddy im in the process of looking for a really expensive cigar to roll me a 3 grammer some 1 told me about a real cuban for 10 bucks are those re-rollable?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 15, 2008)

a hal have you guys had the blue crack up there? i never got to try it just heard it was around


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 15, 2008)

That $10 Cuban sounds fake.  I've spent more than that in countries where they are actually legal.  Then again, I suspect you have smoked a lot of fake stuff.


----------



## Hick (Dec 15, 2008)

..:confused2:.. uhmmm.. eeeasy guys


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 15, 2008)

I collect and smoke cigars. I however do not smoke blunts. I prefer a bowl, bong, and when out and about i like a joint, that's just my preference.

You can not get a real cuban cigar for $10 anywhere except for maybe cuba, even then it would be of a lower quality than a good Nicaraguan or Connecticut grown tobacco. 

If you are interested in purchasing real cuban cigars or interested in what they really sell for check out hxxp.getcubans.com. That is the website for a store in Canada that will ship cigars to USA or anywhere else for that matter. 

$10 will get you a good to great cigar. I personally like a lot of the Ghurka's and Monte Cristo's, but the list of good cigars for under $10 is extremely long. I have paid $500+ several times for a box of 25 cubans and probably will never do it again. I still have plenty and have found better cheaper cigars.

Good cigars are hand wrapped though, with a good single tobacco leaf. They are not pressed tobacco and are not "manufactured". If you tried to cut one open it would be extremely difficult to rewrap it without the leaf falling apart. That is why companies like Philly make "Blunts". Cigars tough enough to be taken apart and put back together. JMO though.


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 15, 2008)

Does it really matter what u use as long as u get high i mean really how one person smokes there green is up to them IMO.And from enhancements post earlier in this thread i guess i am thug cause i smoke blunts pretty sure i am a idiot to boot as well:2940th_rasta:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 15, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I collect and smoke cigars. I however do not smoke blunts. I prefer a bowl, bong, and when out and about i like a joint, that's just my preference.
> 
> You can not get a real cuban cigar for $10 anywhere except for maybe cuba, even then it would be of a lower quality than a good Nicaraguan or Connecticut grown tobacco.
> 
> ...


 
its actually from a family member who has 3-4 and other diff kind  he collects


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 16, 2008)

just actually read what you said thanks wont get one then and the philie blunts always come extra dry


----------



## pothead4life (Dec 16, 2008)

If you smoke blunt get a Green leaf

all of them fruity blunts got mad chemicals in them


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 16, 2008)

i actually dont want 1 ill just wait for my new bowls to get here smoke out my 2 foot bong with some funny lookin double triple percs


----------



## Disco94 (Dec 16, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I collect and smoke cigars. I however do not smoke blunts. I prefer a bowl, bong, and when out and about i like a joint, that's just my preference.
> 
> You can not get a real cuban cigar for $10 anywhere except for maybe cuba, even then it would be of a lower quality than a good Nicaraguan or Connecticut grown tobacco.
> 
> ...



I am a Davidoff man myself.  Nothing beats a mild cigar.  Anybody tried the brand Acid Cigars?  Talk about a cool and different smoke.:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Dec 16, 2008)

I always thought that Cuban cigars were probably way hyped. A friend of mine brought me one last Summer and... Man, I was pretty darn impressed. But, then, I don't collect 'em either. Guess I might have to educate myself if there is better that that out there!!!:hubba: Befor I read your posts I figured that had to be the pinnicle of cigar smoking..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 16, 2008)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I always thought that Cuban cigars were probably way hyped. A friend of mine brought me one last Summer and... Man, I was pretty darn impressed. But, then, I don't collect 'em either. Guess I might have to educate myself if there is better that that out there!!!:hubba: Befor I read your posts I figured that had to be the pinnicle of cigar smoking..


 

I DONT GET IT LOL


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 16, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> AND MEDICAL GRADE REFERING TO THE LONG CURE I NEVER BOUGHT WEED FROM A SHOP THAT TASTED HARSH NEVER


 

What Long Cure? Dispensaries do not cure anything, it is up to the Vendor. And believe me, they take herb 6 days after being cut, is that long cured?

Not tryi'n to dis u man, I just know how the game works.

I havn't seen Blue Crack up in NORCAL yet, but I don't really look at the clubs too much. I will look next time i'm there, which is wensday.

Take care.


----------



## Hick (Dec 16, 2008)

.."blue crack".. sounds like something a chubby smurf plumber might display..


----------



## nvthis (Dec 16, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> .."blue crack".. sounds like something a chubby smurf plumber might display..


 
Hmm... I wonder if Paul Bunyan.... :rofl: Aww, nevermind.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 17, 2008)

nvthis, When i say there are cigars out there better than cubans that is just my personal opinion. I take into account cost versus quality as well as smokeability, taste, quality leaf, single blend or mixed, things like that. I should say there are a lot of cigars out there i will purchase before any more cubans. Plus i have 8 different types of cubans totaling nearly 100 cigars. I bought a larger humidor and dedicated my old one just to them. I almost never smoke them because i feel like i should be saving them for a special situation. Like a holiday, wedding, things like that.

Disco94, I tried the Acid cigars and can't say i'm a fan. I'm really into more traditional tastes and sizes. I'm also more into really strong and robust cigars. I'm a huge fan of torpedos and box pressed, just love the way they draw and smoke. 

I buy all my cigars from a company called cigars international. They have a website and two brick and mortar stores in pa. Great prices and lots of variety packs so you can try lots of new cigars.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 18, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> What Long Cure? Dispensaries do not cure anything, it is up to the Vendor. And believe me, they take herb 6 days after being cut, is that long cured?
> 
> Not tryi'n to dis u man, I just know how the game works.
> 
> ...


 
name me the strain that has full flavor/smell/color that can be takin to a shop  6 or even 10 days after chop im talking about 20 in up grams not $12 mids


----------



## nvthis (Dec 18, 2008)

Blue crack? Yeah, that's a new one on me too. Never even heard of it. But know this... I WILL plow through that sucker the second I do and give a personal impression of it. Know that. 
East and NorCal, it's hard to say which of you is coming out on top here. Hal, you seem (always brother) to be in the fore front of what's what on your end of the state and you raise some very important facts about the marketing end of the deal. It is a commodity of sorts and most would take that short cut to get to there money, we all accept that as truth. But in all that is gospel in a capitalist market there will always be a few non-Donald political name types that will take pride in there product and not 'settle' for the quick cash. Those that pride themselves in their name and the product they produce. The overall percentage might be small, but with every other product on earth (except maybe the Chinese imports) there will always be different grades of of any nonmonopolized product. East, only you know what  you are getting on your end of the state and I don't doubt a word either of you say (if that makes sense). Too bad there is a rule of 'no contact' 'cause you too would smoke some bowls and the interesting conversation that would follow could last for days and I'd bet there would be an agreement to disagree at times but y'all would most likely find a new smoker buds that would span time . Either that or it's just my best lame attempt to settle out some peace here. Well, that being said..:48: Here's to you both.

ps. Green crack, anyway you slice it, is a total package: Smell, flavor, potency and bag appeal. 90% of what's out there today can claim superiority in any one or two or none of those catagories. Only a very few may be able to top them all. Jmho. Unfortunately for me, I prefer the more narcotic element and that, to me , is the only true weakness of GC. It makes me want to stay up and enjoy the high, no matter how early I have to work in the morning.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 18, 2008)

i do have a shortlist of some strains i think have a narcotic high but it doesnt even matter to mention them cuase every grower grows different potency is always different if u get the stain at diff times


----------



## Hick (Dec 18, 2008)

"$12 p/gr. *mids*..and $20 p/g meds".... ?? in a dispensary..??   now _THERE'S _ compassion for you.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 18, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> name me the strain that has full flavor/smell/color that can be takin to a shop 6 or even 10 days after chop im talking about 20 in up grams not $12 mids


 
OG Kush, 6 days from harvest. Cannalope Haze, 6 days from harvest. GDP, 6 days from harvest. Purple Erkle, 6 days from harvest. Sour Diesel, 6 days from Harvest, Jack Herer, 6 days from Harvest.

I could go ON AND ON.

Cmon meow. I aint blowin' smoke up your skirt. If it smokes, they will take it. No long cure. If they are tellin u that, they are str8 fibbin'. 

Have you dealt with a dispensary as a Vendor?


Ya Hick, commpassion my butt. I know for a fact that they make upwards of 3800 a lb PROFIT. Multiply that times 10-15 EVERYDAY. I imagine the clubs in LA make even more, as they have more folks down south.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 18, 2008)

nvthis said:
			
		

> East and NorCal, it's hard to say which of you is coming out on top here.


 
It is? One of them is completely full of it, and the other one isn't.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks nvthis, great post.

I am not tryin' "to be on top", just tryin' to help folks understand how dispensaries work. I have been involved since '97 and have watched the madness from the begining.

Say what you want, but all in all, a dispensary only sells what they are given.
And, they sell it as the name the Vendor told them it was.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 18, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> It is? One of them is completely full of it, and the other one isn't.


 

dont get out of line hals son... 


hal  well ill find that out for my self next year with some og kush down here in surcal i go to adhc good prices 15 in up is some good quality i usually buy the 18 - 20 dollar grams(they got dank for 15 & up) they got weed i dont see nowhere else ever heard of trash(trainwreckxhashplant)  nope dont sell just smoke
yeah i did hear about the prices up there lucky lucky guy


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 18, 2008)

It's a different game when u deal with the clubs as a vendor, thats for sure.

Socal is coming up fast in "the scene". How can I say this....

We have had clubs since 97. Alot of poor ones have been "weeded" out. Alot of new breeding and strains have come out of the bay. Alot of the "new strains" are in fact, old strains with new names. Catchy names.
But, alot of GREAT breeding has been going on. Subcools gear for one. Rezdawg for 2.

But, I know that Socal will catch up and OVERTAKE NorCal as the leader in the MMJ fight. Why? Simple numbers. Here in the Bay area, we have 5 million folks. In Socal, there are 15 million folks. That means, as it is catching on down south, more and more folks who REALLY know what they are doing will surpass the efforts here in the Bay. Socal will push the limits, as Norcal has, but with GREATER numbers.

I had this discussion with Jeff Jones and Ed Rosenthal a few weeks ago in Oakland. What they said made total sense to me. I give them credit for explaining the Socal/Norcal MMJ thing.
And really, we are all soldiers in the same war. Norcal just has been fighting longer and have allready gone thru that "learning" curve that Socal is going thru right now. I would guess to say that in 5 more years, Socal will have "weeded" out the bad clubs, crappy Vendors and ** strain names that is just poor business. And that is what is needed to be learned in Socal, it IS A BUSINESS. Right now, it is a Free for ALL, just as Norcal was 5 years ago.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 18, 2008)

i once or twice bought some og kush and when i went back to get more a week later it was labled "og trinity mist" and a lil more expensive i couldnt tell the diff it was the same weed dont go to that shop nomore but ofcoarse it aint nothing compard to the og i used to get from up north i would pay 50 somethin while the same was in shops for 70 1/8


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 18, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> dont get out of line hals son...


 
Maybe I should be calling you "son," as I have been smoking before you were an infant. But yeah, you know everything.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 18, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> It's a different game when u deal with the clubs as a vendor, thats for sure.
> 
> Socal is coming up fast in "the scene". How can I say this....
> 
> ...


 
Hal, did I mention you're on my '5' list???:cool2: Dang bro, ED??? Nice.. Give 'em a high fiver for me next time 'round will ya?. I plan to be in East Bay next Tuesday. Can't wait... I'll have a bloody stack of Mapquest prints with me... Oh and one more thing to add to your comments, too bad for SoCal. They may pass up NorCal on some things, but they will NEVER have an Emerald Triangle


----------



## nvthis (Dec 18, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> It is? One of them is completely full of it, and the other one isn't.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks nvthis!

I have seen Ed quite a few times at the Patient ID Center in Oakland.

Check out canorml.org
goto collectives/co-ops

That is a list of all the dispensaries in the USA, including the Bay area.
You can go to the Patient ID Center on Broadway in Oakland and get a current listing for the Bay Area too.

I would recomend Harborside and Berkely Patients Group in the East Bay for good herb.
I was at Harborside yesterday and picked up some Sour Diesel and Headband Herb, great stuff. Ask to see the herb in the Jars. They also had a big clone selection. Super Healthy. The had HinduKush, The Church, PK, Skunk #1 and a couple others.

SR-71 (Bluesky) in Oakland is great also, big Clone selection, super healthy. If you watched the National Geographic special "Marijuana Nation", it has the owner of Bluesky taking cuts. Beautiful plants for sure.

There are some great clubs in SF also.
Have fun man!


----------



## smokeytheherb (Dec 18, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Maybe I should be calling you "son," as I have been smoking before you were an infant. But yeah, you know everything.


Is that really anything to brag about?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 18, 2008)

called you his son cause you love to follow behind his words


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 18, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> called you his son cause you love to follow behind his words


 
He knows more than I do. He grows better than I do.  That's all.  I don't play favorites, but comparing you to him, well....


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah he does know alot this is no side choosing game stand by your own words not the next mans the guy know how to grow thatsright but why look up instead of foward


----------



## nvthis (Dec 18, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Thanks nvthis!
> 
> I have seen Ed quite a few times at the Patient ID Center in Oakland.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Hal, that is a world of help. Check and check, both are now top of my list...  Good stuff, keep it up bro & thanks again.


----------



## iClown (Feb 3, 2009)

Either all the dealers around me are liars or bc's got the best bud, I've smoked so much green crack and purple kush, and I just recently learned they are clone only strains.


----------

